# What does ISO mean?



## ELLENM (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't find an explination.

THANKS


----------



## ArgosGrill (Aug 23, 2007)

It means: 

I
Saw
One

As in the poster saw the recipe being made.


Just kidding.  

It really means:

In
Search
Of

As in the person is looking for something.

If you see TNT

Tried
N
True

As in they know it is good. They list these and a few others in the welcome email you get when you sign up. I have to admit that email has come in handy.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, Ellen.  ISO means "in search of" and if you see TNT, it means "tried and true."

Many of these terms are explained in a welcome letter that is sent to new members, along with other site explanations.


----------



## ELLENM (Aug 23, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## Angel (Aug 25, 2007)

in search Of;   in recipe request forums
(\o/)


----------

